

One Direction gigs force angry coders to cancel conference - rheide
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/music/11334742/one-direction-coders-djangocon.html

======
airwot4
A bit of sensationalist journalism going on here. The conference is not being
cancelled - [http://2015.djangocon.eu/news/boy-band-disrupts-djangocon-
eu...](http://2015.djangocon.eu/news/boy-band-disrupts-djangocon-europe/)

~~~
kintamanimatt
For clarity the original title was wrong and apparently updated by The
Telegraph.

------
gamechangr
It's hard to believe that Wales does not have the capacity for ONE hotel to be
available for coders.

I live in the USA and have traveled extensively. This doesn't add up???

I would love to hear from someone local/attending to confirm this???

~~~
airwot4
All of the hotels within 20 miles are mostly booked or have responded to
demand by vastly raising their prices. Lots of event agencies buy these rooms
to group up and sell on as packages.

I think Cardiff has roughly 6000 hotel rooms. The concert is expected to bring
in 140,000 people.

------
airwot4
The conference has been rescheduled to be two days earlier to avoid the
conflict. It's now 31st May - 5th June.

